# Faxe über Freenet versenden oder empfangen?



## Bremsklotz (18 Dezember 2005)

Ich habe mich bei Freenet angemeldet.
Nun bieten sie auch die Möglichkeit Faxe zu versenden und zu empfangen.
Meine Frage, kann ich mich da bedenkenlos mit der von Freenet angebotenen UMS-Nummer anmelden oder nicht?
Das nur 3 Faxe kostenlos sind, weiß ich. Aber was kosten die nachfolgenden Faxe?
Ich habe nirgendwo Hinweise dazu gefunden.
Ich habe keinen Telefoniedienst bei Freenet bestellt, nur DSL
Vor allem, falls man mir ein Fax schickt, was muss der Versender bezahlen?
Denn immerhin ist das eine 01805er Nummer!!!

Hat von euch schon jemand diesen Dienst genutzt und kann mir Auskunft geben?


----------



## rolf76 (18 Dezember 2005)

Ich bin auch freenet DSL-Kunde und habe bis vor ein paar Wochen auch den Fax-Dienst benutzt. Ein Fax an meine Nummer hat den Absender 12 Ct pro Minute gekostet. Mich hat aber gestört, dass Faxe in einem gesonderten Posteingangsordner empfangen wurden, den man nicht mit outlook oder thunderbird herunterladen konnte, sondern nur online einsehen konnte. Deshalb nutze ich den Faxdienst nicht mehr.

[Tippfehler korrigiert]


----------



## Bremsklotz (18 Dezember 2005)

Danke Rolf76,

ich hatte es mir fast gedacht. Das wäre auch nur für den Notfall gedacht.
Denn zu Hause habe ich ein normales Fax und über die Telekom ist das wesentlich billiger.

Aber du weißt nicht, was das Versenden über die 3 kostenlosen Faxe hinausgeht, wenn ich versende?

Ich vermute, das das auch 12 Cent /Minute kostet, oder?


----------



## rolf76 (19 Dezember 2005)

Nee, tut mir leid, keine Ahnung. Ich habe Faxe nur empfangen und keine gesendet.


----------

